# Low Creeping Weed, Woody Stem



## Thndr (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello! I have had this weed re-appear season after season. Its got a strong woody stem, and spreads far out. Very distinct leaves / seed pods but I havent been able to identify it. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mesquite?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Ran your image through google lens:


----------

